# System Restore Tip (RE Booting Problem)



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

I don't recall the source from where I copied this, as I saved it as a Word Doc a while ago. 


SYSTEM RESTORE WHEN YOU CAN'T GET INTO WINDOWS XP

Going back in time using the System Restore feature in 
Windows XP requires that you get into Windows. What do 
you do if your computer simply refuses to boot up. What
if you can't even get your computer into Safe mode? Here's
how to get to System Restore through the DOS interface.

Press the F8 key when your computer starts up. You may
have to tap the F8 key frequently to get to the special
menu. Once the menu displays, select Safe Mode with 
Command Prompt. If you have to log on, log on as Administrator.

At the DOS prompt, type "%systemroot%\system32\restore\rstrui.exe"
(without the quotes) and then press the Enter key. This brings
up the System Restore feature in Windows. You can now go back to
a previous Restore Point where everything worked correctly.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers 4 that !


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, thank you

Foxfire


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

jnibori:

Does this also work for Windows ME?


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

I don't know. Looking at the title, I would guess not. However, I can't see what harm it would do to try.

I've actually never tried it myself (I have XP). I disabled System Restore a while back, as I purchased GoBack (Deluxe). One of the reasons I love GoBack so much is the fact that it loads before Windows. I guess that's not such a big deal anymore.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

I disabled my Windows ME System Restore and tried GoBack for a couple of months. I didn't like it and when I uninstalled GoBack, it took an incredible 2.5 hours to completely uninstall. I went back to using System Restore.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

If you have defragged before, while GoBack had been running, I think that can cause it to take forever to disable or uninstall, because it has to remove all of the restoration points.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Another one for my copy/paste collection..thanx j:up:


----------

